# Why are my devices listed twice?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Is this the case for everyone or is there some reason my two devices (kindle keyboard and kindle fire) are each listed twice? 

For instance, when I got to "deliver to", it will say:

Kindle Keyboard
Kindle Fire
Kindle Keyboard
Kindle Fire

I know it's minor, but is there a way I can delete the doubles so each device only appears once?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine are not listed twice.  I would close your browser and clear your cache and re-open it.

If they're still listed twice, go to your MYK page and see what devices are listed there.  If that's correct, you might want to contact Kindle CS and explain what you're seeing.  It's most likely a hiccup in the electrons somewhere.  It might even just go away if you ignore it.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, Ann.  I cleared my cache but my devices are still appearing in doubles. I noticed below it also lists my devices for PC, so maybe that is why.  I'm really not sure though and it just started suddenly which makes it a bit odd.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

A while back I noticed that our android phones were both listed twice. I thought it had something to do with using both the android market and Amazon appstore.  I figured out which ones I needed to keep and removed the other 2.  It worked for me.  Strange it happened with your devices.  Must be a hiccup with Amazon.


----------

